

Ask HN: 32 bit Windows server VS 64 - jbhelms

I currently have a 64 bit server on Rackspace.  I am noticing that there are just too many limitations to using 64 bit Windows Server, like not being able to install php, and other things.<p>My question is are there any reason I should keep the 64 bit server?  I can quickly spin up a new server instance in 32 bit and transfer over the current sites.  I figure it would only take a few hours to do so.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
andymoe
And other things? If you are trying to run a bunch of open source stuff then
perhaps you are going to run into compatibility issues - I don't have much
experience trying to do this on windows. Presumably with IIS 7 and it's built
in fcgi support PHP should be doable. If you are looking at hosting any of
Microsoft's server products like exchange, sql server, SharePoint, or
basically any new server they come up with, the 64 bit version of the OS is
recommended if not required (for instance with exchange 2007+ you can't use a
32 bit OS) Even the .NET stack for web I would go with a 64 bit OS. Server
2008 R2 is a really awesome server if you are in windows land.

EDIT:

How to enable fastcgi and fix some issues running PHP.

<http://tinyurl.com/278ra9l>

The fix from MS for windows 2008 64bit:

<http://tinyurl.com/2685nmz>

~~~
jbhelms
I'm sorry I should have clarified it is a Server 2003 instance.

~~~
andymoe
What specific apps are you having problems with besides PHP? This may help for
server 2003 and PHP. <http://www.iis.net/download/fastcgi>

~~~
jbhelms
I attempted to install Ontime but it relies on a 32 bit dll to run.

~~~
andymoe
If you just want to host some bug tracking software then I don't suppose it
matters if you use 32 or 64 OS. Though, frankly I would look to someone else
to host and maintain that kind of stuff so you can concentrate on development.
I also never install that on a production server that is hosting your site.

~~~
jbhelms
Thank you, I will do the php install on my current x64 server and not worry
about 32 bit dlls until the time comes up again.

------
hapless
32-bit Windows is deprecated. Windows 2003 is on its way out.

If it's easy to spin up a new server instance, move to Windows 2008R2 x64 as
soon as possible, and save yourself the pain.

------
CyberFonic
If you are using PHP, then why do you need Windows? Any Linux based VPS will
do the same task and at a lower cost.

